# Zocken am ..?



## SpeCnaZ (12. Juli 2014)

Hi,
habe gerade auf ner Seite das gefunden

Play tetris on a Tshirt - YouTube

ich frage mich ob man auch bald mit nem Schuh zocken wird


----------



## Ersy90 (12. Juli 2014)

Wird schwierig ohne Spiegel zu spielen...irgendwie sinnlos :-/


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

sinnlos aber witzig 
damit biste der King auf der Straße ;D


----------



## polarwolf (12. Juli 2014)

bitte für frauen und die kontrollknöpfe ein bisschen höher.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

haha isses dann ein nippelspiel?^^


----------



## informatrixx (12. Juli 2014)

Will ich haben *.*

Kommt bestimmt gut in der Disco oder im Club.

Beleuchtete Schnürsenkel habe ich ja schon


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Juli 2014)

woah auffälig wtf xD
thehe gibts das für männer auch mit joysticksteuerung


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juli 2014)

Wow Geiles Shirt. Will nur noch den Preis davon wissen. Damit wäre man richtig auffällig XD
Auf solche Ideen muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

Und für den Batteriewechsel muss man sich bücken? Sorry ich finde so etwas einfach nur bescheuert


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Worde verschoben 

Ich finde das Ding einfach geil


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Find die Idee auch sehr witzig. Damit is man der King auf jeder Party 😄


----------

